# Campground Membership



## hartleygraphics (Apr 18, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a reasonably priced campground membership for the western states? Thousand Trails seems quite high on their annual dues. I tried Passport America a few years ago, but many of their listings would not honor the prices, which surprised us. There were no applicable restrictions on the listings. Has anyone had a better recent experience with Passport America?


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Never had a membership never will. They are worth pennies on the dollar when you sell it. And you will sell it.

I have heard nothing good.

We tried a free week. BUT...

We drove 600mi to Orlando got to a resort and Ooops no kids allowed. No where anywhere did it say no children. The place had a kiddie pool and playground. I guess for visiting grandkids only.

IMHO well not so humble
kevin


----------

